# Please major spring onions..



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

_*Can redfoots eat spring onions as i have some seeds and want to grow them... can they eat them?*_


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2011)

I think onions classify as coming from a bulb...
I've read that it is not good to feed plants that come from a bulb, but I'll let someone with more knowledge chime in. I also imagine even a spring onion would be very acidic, so I'm not sure if that would be good, either..?


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou i hope i get a reply or 2 !


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds kinda eewwww  my I don't KNOW for sure..but would not be one I would think as yummy .


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

forgot to mention im not growing it for the onion but when they start to shoot and sprout he will eat them not growing the onion just when it germinates!


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2011)

LMAO  I kind.da figured that....silly....still would think the entire plant would be kinda stinky...LOL...and again, totally my opinion


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

im growing them in plant pots first?

Lets play the waiting game! ?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 3, 2011)

Posting it here also will not change the answers that you got in the first thread you started with the same question. If you don't get a lot of replies, it's because we all may not know the answer and there is no point in posting and possibly give the wrong answer. You also may have to wait and be patient for the experts on the subject to get online as most people in America are at work right now. You also got a few very good answers on the other post about the onions...


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 3, 2011)

And stop YELLING.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Stop yelling...when?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 3, 2011)

When you write large words like that or in all caps it is considered yelling...


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

oh noo please dont take it the wrong way...i just like to put my text XXL and in colour and bald,italic and underlined...sorry!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2011)

No need to make duplicate threads, Tyler. The first section was more appropriate in my opinion because it's not really a hotly debated issue...
I think I may have found a link to back up my previous thoughts. I will post it in the other thread.

*"The two most powerful warriors are patience and time."*


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2011)

I understand that you meant the sprout, but they still come from bulbs. 
Now, I've done quite a bit of research for you, Tyler (Google is your friend; if you know how to use it) 
I've come to the conclusion that I, personally, would not feed spring onions to Tiago (nor to my own little Piglet). 
I cannot find any information that points to it being a good staple in the diet. However, I have some links that point to why you WOULDN'T want it in the diet:

http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=464 
(bear with me, I have a point for linking the allium)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onion
(aka _Allium cepa_)

From everywhere I have read, and everything I can discern, it is NOT good to feed leeks/onions to a tortoise. I'm sure someone else will chime in, but that's my two cents (for the little that they're worth ). 
I've not found a single care sheet that even lists spring onions as a possibility. Perhaps a nibble here or there wouldn't hurt, but I wouldn't make it a staple...
I will not calmly await for someone to put me in my place


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay...I agree with Stephanie...and contribute my 2 cents as well...hey almost to a five spot  

Dont do it man...back away from the onions ..LOL


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 3, 2011)

I like spring onions, but I'm not sure if a tortoise would. Stephanie said it all. Plant something else.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks all,
i have planted grass seed,honey dew melon seeds,radish?,dandelion,looking into hibiscus!


----------

